# Help me with value of limited edition Beretta



## gr8yt (Oct 15, 2013)

I bought this gun in 2001 after the towers fell. Beretta says this gun is a limited addition. It is black stainless and has gray rubber grip with Beretta logo. 
How uncommon is black inox? 
I'm trying to come up with an asking price for it. I would say it's in like new condition. Never holstered or carried.

http://gr8yt.smugmug.com/Other/Beretta-96FS-Inox/i-GxQHb3h/0/L/IMG_1374-L.jpg

http://gr8yt.smugmug.com/Other/Beretta-96FS-Inox/i-kXN6Fqg/0/L/IMG_1379-L.jpg


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure that it would command a higher price than any other similar Beretta in that condition and caliber. 

Because it is new / unused, you have an upper hand on resale. IMHO, I'd say that you could ask $700.00 or so for it. 

Bottom line is, it's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Stay a little on the high side and that will give you some room on price negotiation.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Agree on all points above... and btw, nice looking Beretta.


----------

